# Blown away by the Limited Edition Morphe 25B Palette IT WAS ONLY £19



## Claire Tutorials (Jan 1, 2018)

I received the Limited Edition 25B Bronzed Mocha Palette. Brownie points to my husband who picked it himself. The Pigmentation is fab and the shimmers are unreal!!! Anyone else get this for Christmas? I would love to see your looks you created with it. Happy New Year Ladies & Gents xx

Have a look at my swatches if you are interested.  For £19 it is amazing.


----------

